# Computer keeps restarting after Vista update today



## lisauk (Aug 15, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if they know what i can do, my brother has done an update on vista today and it gets to 3 of 3 0% then the computer restarts and it say update 3 of 3 0% and restarts again tried restarting in safe mode but still wants to do the update what can i try?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had time to go and prepare and eat a meal while it was upgrading did you give it a chance to finish the updates
what update was it sp1?


----------



## Ronald.Schuster (Feb 16, 2008)

Problem is from windows update. You need the windows vista installation disk. insert and choose - reset to earlier known state. I went back to Feb 13 th since updates were installed on the 14th, 15th, and 16th.

when restarting the computer, disconnect the internet so that the updates do not download and install, then configure updates to notify you and let you choose which updates to download and install. restart the computer. and then reconnect the internet.

am looking also on exactly which of the updates are to blame.

it also screwed up the Norton update by going back.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Check out this post 

http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=30937


----------

